# Franklin Zoo May Close, Kill Animals



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON (WBZ) ―In yet another example of just how dire the state's finances are, the Franklin Park Zoo may be forced to close, and some of its animals may have to be euthanized.

Without more state money, the Franklin Zoo and the Stone Zoo in Stoneham could run out of cash by October.

State lawmakers approved $6.5 million for the zoos. But Gov. Deval Patrick cut state funding by $4 million using a line-item veto. Zoo New England says that's not enough funding to keep the zoos running. It says it's operating budget is $11 million.

Lawmakers will start going over those line-item vetoes on Tuesday.

*PATRICK DEFENDS CHOICE TO CUT ZOO FUNDS*

The Patrick Administration says Zoo New England has doubled its state appropriations in recent years, from $3 million in 2002 to $6 million in 2008. The administration says it's cutting them back to $2.5 million, close to the zoo's prior level of funding.

"We believe they can sustain their operations with this funding. Maybe they need to think about consolidating the two zoos. Like other agencies and non profits making changes in light of the economy and the drop in state revenues, we believe they may need to scale back or look at other charges."

In a released statement Saturday, Patrick reminded that the state has a $5 billion budget gap and that he and the legislature had to make tough choices to balance the budget.

His spokesman, Kyle Sullivan, said, "The governor has asked state officials to work with the zoo to ensure the safety and well-being of all the animals. In addition, we encourage private sector and donors to assist the zoo during these challenging times."

Lt. Governor Tim Murray defends the cuts. "We only have so much money we can spend, and it's about trying to preserve the integrity of core services, including public safety, education, health, and the social safety net programs. So some of these other programs are going to be impacted, and other entities, private and the city, will have to step up and do their part as well."

*ANIMALS MAY BE EUTHANIZED IF DOORS CLOSE
*
The zoo would lay off most of its 165 workers and attempt to find new homes for more than 1,000 animals should it close.

The animals they can't find homes for might have to be destroyed. The zoo estimates at least 20 percent of its animals won't find new homes before the zoo shuts its doors. Should the zoo close, the remaining animals would be turned over to the Commonwealth, which would then have to decide if the animals need to be killled.

Zoo officials estimate it would take at least three years to completely shut down.

*PATRICK CRITICIZED FOR CUTTING ZOO FUNDS*

Cyndi Roy, spokesperson for the state's Executive Office of Administration and Finance released a statement saying, "These are extremely difficult times across the state, and there have been tough cuts in every area. This is an example of an unfortunate cut that had to be made in order to preserve core services for families struggling during the economic downturn. We fully expect the zoo to do the right thing, by taking all necessary measures to ensure the animals are protected, and transferred to other zoos out of state safely, if need be."

Jennifer Nassour, Chairman of the Massachusetts Republican Party, released a statement Saturday about Patrick's line-item veto.

"Governor Patrick is so out of touch that he prioritizes funding his trivial D.C office and hack jobs for his political supporters over the well-being of a historic institution like the Franklin Park Zoo and its remarkable and beautiful animals."

She added, "Republicans offered $1 billion in reforms for FY2010 that were virtually ignored by Beacon Hill Democrats. The Governor is taking away from children and families and the situation does not have to be this way."

House Minority Leader Brad Jones released a statement Saturday saying, "It is an absolute disgrace that reflects the misplaced priorities of the Patrick administration. Governor Patrick slashed zoo funding but is vowing to restore funding for his Washington, D.C. Office. This is yet another example of poor choices made by this administration."

A spokesman for Senate President Therese Murray said, "We'll look at all the vetoes and decide what's best."

*THREAT TO CLOSE ZOO SHOCKS RESIDENTS
*
Nancy Kavanagh of Dorchester says, "It's such a wonderful resource in this city, and they've worked so hard to bring it back. Many cities don't have this, and I think it would be a real disaster to take it away."

Her 10-year-old son Scott says when he heard the news of the possible shut down, "I was sad because this zoo is really special because there are more animals here than at a lot of zoos. The zoo is full of learning for other people and they shouldn't close it."

Kavanagh says she'll work to save the zoo. "It's a shame and I will be making my call to the Governor's office Monday morning."

Mayor Meninos says he was disturbed about the cuts. "I hope the legislature overrides the veto on that item. It's too important -- that zoo to the quality of life in the neighborhoods of Boston and other folks who like to come to our city. "

Maricely Cora has been coming here since she was little, and brought her daughter here this weekend. "They need to think about kids and the animals and what they're doing. There must be a way to cut costs elsewhere."

Her daughter Marissa looks at it from two perspectives. "I think that's kind of sad because I really like seeing the animals here. Or it could be good because if they take it back to their natural habitat that could be a good think."

Kevin Graham of Hyde Park says there has to be a way to save the zoo. "My children are here, this is how you bond. I don't want my child to experience this on HDTV. If times are that tough (Patrick) needs to work a little harder to find a way."

Franklin Park Zoo May Have To Close, Euthanize Animals - wbztv.com


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone actually believe that they'll give Magilla the Gorilla a lethal injection over this? Worse case scenario they ship a few zebras, camels and giraffes to out of state zoos. Call me crazy but I'd prefer smaller class sizes for my kids than them being able to see a lemur.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Deval is a total moron. How come other useless projects get funded?? When Police Officers pretty much get screwed. Sure close the Westboro State Hospital Also.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

There's cash for welfare cars but not for zoos, eh?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't forget the registration and insurance on those cars.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

:ermm:...where the hell is his head??? He needs to stop assisting the illegals and the welfare recipients.....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I lived in Boston for 32 years and I do not think I ever went to Franklin Park Zoo.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

Why not euthanize the welfare population and let the animals go free, at least they'll only take what they need and still be more productive to society. In fact, the animals can probably do a much better job in the State House.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I lived in Boston for 32 years and I do not think I ever went to Franklin Park Zoo.


I went there when I was attending school nearby- it's not a bad day trip.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I lived in Boston for 32 years and I do not think I ever went to Franklin Park Zoo.


That's a shame....it's quite a nice facility.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

BBC NEWS | Americas | Elephant Carwash raises zoo cash

Maybe they should try this?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

This is meant for all the bleeding hearts so that they open up their wallets and check books. No one will be killing any animals.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Donate now or we'll kill this giraffe. And this monkey. And this elephant. And whatever the hell this thing with wings that lives in the water is. We'll kill them all unless you open your wallets. We mean it!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1. If you receieve one freakin penny from the state you should be required to be fixed (both male and female)
2. If youre here illegaly , you get the fuck out of my country
3. If you dont wanna leave Im help you with a foot in your ass
4. If someone has a jail sentence over 20 years. HANG THEM


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think we should cage Duval and put him on display in the ZOO


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know who is worse Dukakis or Deval. Who I was too young to remember (I remember Dukakis's comical presidential bid for the most part), but at least he was cheap, rode the subway into work and brought a bag lunch to work everyday. I heard he was horrible though with everything else.

I do give Dukakis credit though for his work with autistic children.

Other then that, he seems just as bad if not worse then Deval. He left the state with an unbalanced budget, etc.

I always hear good things about the late Governor Ed King. Ronald Reagen liked him.

Edward J. King - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hate to use Wikipedia, but King seemed awesome.

Its a mess right now $ wise in the budget. To go after issues for political gain, that are not a lot of $ in the budget (Details, Quinn, State Hospitals, Guns) is foolish.

Its the governments responsibility to provide services that the private sector cannot provide (Public Safety, DOC, State Hospitals, etc.). Not charity to people who do nothing all day first.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> I don't know who is worse Dukakis or Deval. Who I was too young to remember (I remember Dukakis's comical presidential bid for the most part), but at least he was cheap, rode the subway into work and brought a bag lunch to work everyday. I heard he was horrible though with everything else.
> 
> I do give Dukakis credit though for his work with autistic children.
> 
> ...


At least the other idiots did not end up with a bunch of homeless monkeys, zebras and tigers, Oh My!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

This isn't really a big deal. The Zoo is surrounded by the Wild Wild West. Now the "Westerners", sometimes called "French Canadians", will take over the land and it will be inhabitted by different animals. These new settlers will not require feedings every day or special care. Boston EMS will have new territory to cover for gunshot victims and the like.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

"Other then that, he seems just as bad if not worse then Deval. He left the state with an unbalanced budget, etc."


Dukakis never left the state with an unbalanced budget. By law the budget has to balance every year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Years ago I was a chaperone for my sons 2nd grade class to the zoo, that was the only time I can ever packed a pistol on a field trip, we also had two local Dare officers on that trip ( also packing). The zoo was nice bur seeing assholes veing patted down outside the bus entrance was an eye opener...Im syre its much better now .


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. There are THOUSANDS of zoos in this country that I'm sure could "adopt" an animal or two. Why don't they use the press in a POSITIVE way and ask for donations....funding....HELP? It was bad enough this year that crucial MSPCA's were forced to shut down...now this?



mtc said:


> Anyone else think it's dramatic tactics being used by the zoo? Sure AssPatrick decimated funding, but coming out and saying they'll euthanize the animals is a tad extreme.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

L4G81 said:


> I couldn't agree more. There are THOUSANDS of zoos in this country that I'm sure could "adopt" an animal or two. Why don't they use the press in a POSITIVE way and ask for donations....funding....HELP? It was bad enough this year that crucial MSPCA's were forced to shut down...now this?


Great point about the MSPCA. Cops & Firemen are getting laid off, necessary and worthwhile agencies lke the MSPCA are taking huge hits, honest, hard working americans are losing thier homes, but rest assure that every 1st of the month, those welfare checks in the yellow envelopes will find thier way into the mailboxes of the undeserving, drains on society, who are oblivious to the plight of the real Americans who earn a check every week.

They wont donate a dime to the MSPCA, not many people will in this economy, but rest assure, however, non profit agencies like the ACLU will find plenty of money in donations and funding. They have to, who else will defend the terrorists, cop killers, rapists and the other sub human pieces of dirt that frequent our society?

America is in a financial crisis, but the people of Iraq are doing well since billions of American dollars have been given to them to build parks and create industry and jobs there. They have shown thier appreciation by killing Americans who protected them and have served this great Nation and by burning our Flag.

Why dont we compromise, lets take back our billions from Iraq, however, it would be unfair to leave them empty handed, so in turn lets give them our millions of welfare leeches and immigrants. Then the ACLU can go there and sue thier government for not having the Mcdonalds menu in 47 different languages. The billions we take back can be reinvested where it should be; in jobs, public safety, valuable agencies plus we can keep the damn zoo open! See, it's not that hard.


----------

